# Kitchenaid Artisan 5qt mixer only $155 (new) $79 refurb



## masterchef (May 14, 2004)

http://forums.dealtaker.com/invision/index.php?showtopic=5646

wow, I couldn't believe the price, this is amazing


----------



## scott123 (May 14, 2004)

I agree. I've been looking at mixers for months now.  Although it would be nice to have something with more power, the reviews I'm getting on the 6 qt. KAs have been mixed.  The 5 qt. artisan, on the other hand, get's rave reviews all around. I'm not a huge fan of yellow, but hey, $155 is AMAZING. And $155, no tax, no shipping!

I just bought one.

Thank you thank you thank you for the heads up!


----------



## lindatooo (May 15, 2004)

Scott you won't be dissppointed...I wouldn't be without mine!



2


----------



## karimitch (May 15, 2004)

I got a Kitchenaide mixer about 3 years ago when I was a freshman in high school for Christmas.  I didn't really use it much there at first but now I use it all the time, I will use it especially when we move out of my mom's house in the next two months.  I love all Kitchen Aide products though.   I think I'll have to buy my mother one of those mixers to replace the one I'm taking with me.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 16, 2004)

Karimitch, I really like that brand too. If you buy her another mixer, you are a great daughter! And that is a FANTASTIC price!!


----------



## masterchef (May 21, 2004)

*Chrome one same price*

WOW, today they have the Chrome one for the same price
http://forums.dealtaker.com/invision/index.php?showtopic=5646&st=0&#entry73994


----------



## scott123 (May 21, 2004)

Drats, I should have waited.  I hate yellow 

The mixer arrived yesterday.  Even with the yellow color, it is a work of art.


----------



## masterchef (Jun 11, 2004)

scott123 said:
			
		

> Drats, I should have waited.  I hate yellow
> 
> The mixer arrived yesterday.  Even with the yellow color, it is a work of art.



They are now even cheaper $79 after their GC for the refurbished ones from http://forums.dealtaker.com.  I guess they're clearing them out.  
I love mine though!  it works great


----------

